# 2 Switch Coffee Gaggia (1980s?)



## Jack_Loves_Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi,

I bought this Coffee Gaggia a few weeks ago and I was wondering if anybody could give me any more information on it?

It is pretty much like later Coffee models (no Solenoid, OPV etc), but has the same external housing as the classic. It is also very similar looking to the this one posted about in a recent thread, a big difference being the switch configuration. It only has 2 switches, no heating light, and no separate steam switch.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57442-coffee-gaggia-espresso-machine-what-model-is-this-does-it-feature-a-solenoid-valve/?do=embed

If you look at the internals it also has quite a unique steam valve that I don't think was used on many other machines, the only other one I've seen being a rare "Orange Coffee" which I think must date from a similar time.

The seller told me this was originally purchased in Germany (it has a European plug), at some point in the 1980s, but they weren't exactly sure when.

Any more info would be greatly apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks pretty basic in there. The steaming looks like it is operated by the microswitch by the steam valve knob, so you open the valve then wait for the water to heat up, but with 1500W and a small boiler that shouldn't be too long.

There doesn't look to be a heat fuse on top of the boiler, my OWC Gaggia of about the same period was the same. It may be a good idea to fit one in case the thermostat or a switch fails in the closed state.


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks. I did see the fuse on a newer model Coffee wiring diagram and was wondering if mine should have one. Where would be the best place to attach it?

The OWC's look awesome, they were manufactured in the early 80s right? Do you know when Coffees like mine were being made?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

They are usually clamped to press in contact with the top surface of the boiler with a simple bent metal strip bracket. On my OWC I just jammed it between the boiler and steam pipe, you could try jamming it under the aluminium strip that holds the steam thermostat. Wired to interrupt the power to the element if it blows.

I don't know any dates, it predates the later aluminium boilers, I would guess early/mid 80's.


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Is the boiler in this machine not aluminum? I took it apart to descale it and change the gasket and it looked pretty similar to the classic boilers I've seen.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The group looks like one fitted to the normal non solenoid models but the boiler is different. It looks like it is Aluminium but has a different top surface and element arrangement to the later boilers.


----------

